# Nubian vs saanen udders



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I am such a nubian convert now. I am in love with The thinner, softer teats, large orifices and good flow. They are just so wonderful to milk!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

It really depends on the lines as I have milked (not my goats) some Nubians that had the smallest orfice size I have ever seen and I thought I was never going to get done milking them! But you got to love a nice teat size, orfice size and nice soft teats no matter what the breed!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree. It's not really the breed as much as the blood lines. Both a well bred nubian and sanaan milking doe should be about equal.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I've never milked either breed, but my alpine- OMG it's so nice. big milk flow!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am glad you are enjoying your goaties.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

should probably clarify - it's an australian thing, and ours are ANGLO nubians, as opposed to nubians. The udder traits are distinctly different, and its one reason we struggle for udder quality particularly in our nubies. But, we are getting there, slowly but surely


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I  nubians. Those ears are SO CUTE!!! And I have seen nubians with HUGE teats! They look really easy to milk too. I would love to get a nubian kid in the spring. But who knows what will happen. Maybe I should just stick to my Oberhaslis. Its SO hard when you love them all!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I love the Nubians too. I may get nubians too, someday. But my friend has the nicest Oberhasli buck. He is sooooo beautiful and gentle. She is breeding all her girls to him this year. Should prove to be some nice kids around there in the spring. I hope my Sabrina is bred to him, too.


----------

